# The Cute Couple!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Poor Cookie and Bailee have been missing out on their regular photo shoots lately because they've been busy with Snickers. But i got them out for some cuddles tonight and snapped some photos of them being adorable with each other!









Oh, i'm so tough and manly! And i have the prettiest girl friend in the house!









Better preen my feathers or she'll go back to those awful budgies...i don't know what she sees in them!









What's that Cookie? You want a scratch??









*sigh* Women are so demanding!









Ok Cookie, just a quick one though!









Is that good?









Ok, now it's my turn!









Please Cookie, i always scratch you're head!









Pleeeeease!!!









Cookie!!!!!!!









Sorry Bailee, i'm too important to scratch your head!



























Anyway, why would i scratch your head when mum will scratch mine for me...i don't even need you!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Very cute!!  Bailee the little slave!  They can be so selfish sometimes!
Great Photos!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww Bea, you always do the nicest photos and the descriptions with them are just perfect. It would be good to try and get a family photo whilst Snickers is still so young. See how I give you these projects to do? LOL.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie and Bailee aren't interested in Snickers when they're out of the nest box.  They just look at him like he's an alien and hiss. Bailee tries to pull his feathers.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

How strange! That's really odd isn't it? LOL.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Naughty Bailee plucking his feathers if he trys to play outside! :lol:


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  I like the captions awell  To bad Bailee does not want a family photo


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, lovely photos and hilarious captions. The 4th photo made me laugh...he looks so, well ummm, dorky!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I like how you titled it the cute couple and in the second and third pictures you have the word cute shown on your pants...lol


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Laura said:


> I like how you titled it the cute couple and in the second and third pictures you have the word cute shown on your pants...lol


:rofl: You're way too observant!! I never would've spotted that! They were my tweety bird PJs.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> :rofl: You're way too observant!! I never would've spotted that! They were my tweety bird PJs.


Now that I have had my surgery my eye sight is perfect :rofl: I say it right away and thought now that is perfect


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

*I love it.*

Cookie is a taker and Bailee is a giver.


----------

